# mr



## NYAMUL (Feb 19, 2015)

hi this is Moses. I applied for the renewal of my voluntary visa in the RSA but was rejected due to the fact that I applied a week to the expiry of my visa. I appealed and the appeal is still pending. 
Due to an emergency at home in Kenya I had to travel home, on the border I was told that I have overstayed for 84 days counting from the date of the expiry of my visa. I protested that I did not overstay but they say that that is the new rule. I was given forms to appeal at the SA Embassy in Kenya. I went there but was told to email. I emailed all the relevant papers plus the good cause later to the Director general to waiver the undesirability decision. I tried to call the number provided to try and find out whether my appeal was received yet the person picking up the phone says that the section do not deal with appeals. she gave me a different no which perpetually goes to voice mail. it is three weeks now. I have actually resent the appeal severally just incase and have also written to two different directors at the DHA requesting the status of my appeal ,whether it was received or not with no response until now .my wife and three children ages (9 yrs, 6yrs and 9 months) live in Cape town in . My wife is also Kenyan with refugee status FOR ALMOST 10 years but all my three children are born in S.AFRICA. I do not know what to do. my wife cant travel to Kenya due to her status my children are in school yet am stuck here in Kenya. advice please
Moses


----------



## Jack14 (Oct 26, 2014)

are your children South African Citizens ?


----------



## zizebra (Mar 11, 2012)

Jack14 said:


> are your children South African Citizens ?


He is Kenyan and Wife is Kenyan, based on that, the kids are not South African. 

Sorry to hear about your ordeal. How does one overstay 84days when your visa is set to expire in 7days. I guess you now have to engage the immigration practitioners on this one. That will help you get a response from the clowns at the department of horror affairs.


----------

